# Cutting board



## Tclem (Oct 2, 2017)

canary/walnut/maple 1.25 x 11x 18 endgrain with juice groove

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tony (Oct 2, 2017)

Nice Tony!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 2, 2017)

Spectacular!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 2, 2017)

Now that is a SEXY cutting board!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 2, 2017)

Is this one cut to look like Colorado? They are always cut to be a state I thought...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Oct 2, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Is this one cut to look like Colorado? They are always cut to be a state I thought...


You THOUGHT wrong. What did we tell you about thinking

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 2, 2017)

Tclem said:


> You THOUGHT wrong. What did we tell you about thinking


You didn't say anything about thinking. Oh wait, you did say don't do anything you wouldn't do, is that what you meant?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 2, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You didn't say anything about thinking. Oh wait, you did say don't do anything you wouldn't do, is that what you meant?


I can cut one like a melon head for you

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TimR (Oct 2, 2017)

Sweet! I have a renewed appreciation for a well made board, that's fabulous. The drip groove means this one is meant for business!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 2, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I can cut one like a melon head for you


I thought you already did...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2017)

I like the way the grain lines up. Great job Tony....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 2, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I thought you already did...
> 
> View attachment 135096


That's a pumpkin head

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 2, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I like the way the grain lines up. Great job Tony....


Yeah, I know it's a great job you silly rabbit


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 3, 2017)

Love that breadboard! Fantastic wood combos! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 3, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 3, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> View attachment 135107

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 4, 2017)

Those colors really look great on this one! The size of the edge groove really balances nicely for the size of the board.

If I had to provide one small critique, if the left side had been trimmed just a tad prior to making the groove to remove the small wood sliver on the inner cutting area I think that would create a perfect look. I know you didn't ask for critique but just thought I would share a thought

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 4, 2017)

Looks like you have been having fun lately.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Oct 4, 2017)

cabomhn said:


> Those colors really look great on this one! The size of the edge groove really balances nicely for the size of the board.
> 
> If I had to provide one small critique, if the left side had been trimmed just a tad prior to making the groove to remove the small wood sliver on the inner cutting area I think that would create a perfect look. I know you didn't ask for critique but just thought I would share a thought


Thanks


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 4, 2017)

Not bad for a beginner. Keep at it Tony and you will be as good as Tony, Tony.


----------

